# Anyone Remember West Coast DNS Site Free Online?



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

I remember there was a site listed on here that had the west coast locals for free as well as some other station like BBC as well. I also remember a judge ruled they had to shut the channels down while they battled out in court over having the rights to air it free on the net. Anyone know if that has been settled and what the name of the site was?


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

I believe the site you are thinking of is filmon.com.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

Dont look like the west cost locals are back on there yet. I wonder if that will ever get resolved.


----------

